# Raccoon feces?



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

I just noticed the following feces on our front porch steps over the past couple of days - see attached photos. Each is about 2" wide.

We had a history of an animal farm at our house but most recently, had a raccoon issue we had to deal with last summer (after we bought our home - lovely surprise ordeal that was). 

Thanks.


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

2nd photo


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks about right.....does it have real 'different' smell? If so...yep, racoon's....


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Looks about right.....does it have real 'different' smell? If so...yep, racoon's....


Thanks. I didn't smell it but it does seem about right size and shape for a raccoon.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Be careful. Trapped raccoons have to be done away with by trappers in this state because their feces can carry microorganisms that can make people very sick---especially kids and older folk.


----------

